# Diet What To Freed



## Tom H. (Oct 29, 2015)

I have six caribe roughly 4" each. I have been feeding them tilapia fillets, cleaned and de shelled shrimp, silversides, and rarely some beef heart. What other foods would be good to add to their diet? Are there pellets that you would recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

No need to clean and deshell the shrimp. Best bet is variety, but no real need to feed fillets and other stuff if they will take pellets.

I use Hikari Gold pellets in the red bag.


----------



## Tom H. (Oct 29, 2015)

Ægir said:


> No need to clean and deshell the shrimp. Best bet is variety, but no real need to feed fillets and other stuff if they will take pellets.
> 
> I use Hikari Gold pellets in the red bag.


Thank you for the info on the pellets. Does this type of pellet float or sink. I only ask because I purchased one type that floats and they wouldn't touch them.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Floats, give them time and they will eat from the surface.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ive always fred hikari pellets to supplement regular freedings. All of the items you listed above are good choices for freeding, minus the beefheart. Keep those guys well fred and good luck! I used to love watching my shoal freed.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------

